# 11,000 DOW by 3/31?



## konradv (Mar 25, 2010)

11:20 am EDT 3/25/10

10,926.39   Real-Time Quote  

+90.24 / +0.83%  Todays Change 

money.cnn.com/data/markets/dow/?hpt=P1


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess the dow hates this bill huh?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2010)

My 401K thanks you


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2010)

Dow is up over 4400 points (68%) since the passing of Stimulus/TARP

How is that Hopey/Changey stuff work'n for ya???


----------



## boedicca (Mar 25, 2010)

Of course Mega Corps like Big Government.  They collude with politicians to have regulations put in place which squash competition.   Now they are salivating over the additional 8 pts. of GDP that ObamaCare will put under government control.   

You poor boobies on the Left never grok that Big Government Cronyism always attempts to preserve the Big Business status quo at the expense of real competition and real job creation.

Even at 11,000, it is far below the prior peaks.  Much wealth has been transferred from the middle and working classes during this "financial crisis", manufactured to order by your elected representatives for the benefit of their cronies.


----------



## konradv (Mar 25, 2010)

_How is that Hopey/Changey stuff work'n for ya??? _
---------------------------

Just fine thanks and thank you Mr. President.  Just mentioning that we're approaching 11,000 because on another board someone said, after the most recent dip, that we'd be seeing 7,500 before we saw 10,500 again.  Whatever you may think about HCR, the markets hate uncertainty and with its passage, a rise isn't surprising.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't worry about finding a job and producing anything, just make a living off of the stock market.

or at least get rich giving seminars and selliing books convincing others they can do that


----------



## Meister (Mar 25, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> *Dow is up over 4400 points (68%) since the passing of Stimulus/TARP*
> How is that Hopey/Changey stuff work'n for ya???



Might be just part of the natural cycle of the recession, no?


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 25, 2010)

konradv said:


> 11:20 am EDT 3/25/10
> 
> 10,926.39   Real-Time Quote
> 
> ...



It's probably going to get close to 12,000 before it comes crashing down.  Once the stimulus bill was passed, I put my money in the market.  Of course, they've built a house of cards so it's like riding a tsunami:  you can make a lot of money, but you could get killed in the process.  

I'll keep watching the market to determine when it's time to put my money into safer investments.  When the Democrats took control of Congress in 2007, I moved all my money out of the stock market which saved my retirement.  Eventually, exiting the country might be the only option.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 25, 2010)

The Dow was over 13,000 at the beginning of May 2008.

A better question that the stupid propaganda in the OP is:  who benefited from the wealth destruction caused by the financial crisis - and who is benefiting from the recovery?


----------



## boedicca (Mar 25, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > 11:20 am EDT 3/25/10
> ...





There is another very important aspect:  The Bush Tax cuts expire next year.   The Cap Gains rate increases from 15% now to 23.8% (20% plus the ObamaCare 3.8%).   A great many investors are cashing out now.

Watch out for the banking industry to increasing the hyping of equities to retail investors while their larger & institutional clients liquidate.  The small investors will be left holding the bag in early 2011 as the market falls.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 25, 2010)

if you think anything other than perception is driving this run up you all are insane.....

wallstreet is betting people will buy into this bubble and they will get out and leave you holding the bag....

watch....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 25, 2010)

boedicca said:


> The Dow was over 13,000 at the beginning of May 2008.
> 
> A better question that the stupid propaganda in the OP is:  who benefited from the wealth destruction caused by the financial crisis - and who is benefiting from the recovery?



well i watched my goldman sachs stock go from 200 to 52 to 200.......

and b of a go from 65 to 3 to 16.... and wells fargo go from 40 to 8 to 30

so you tell me....

seems timmys old firm is doing just fine....not to mention all the banks holding aig's bag


----------



## beowolfe (Mar 25, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Of course Mega Corps like Big Government.  They collude with politicians to have regulations put in place which squash competition.   Now they are salivating over the additional 8 pts. of GDP that ObamaCare will put under government control.
> 
> You poor boobies on the Left never grok that Big Government Cronyism always attempts to preserve the Big Business status quo at the expense of real competition and real job creation.
> 
> Even at 11,000, it is far below the prior peaks.  Much wealth has been transferred from the middle and working classes during this "financial crisis", manufactured to order by your elected representatives for the benefit of their cronies.





And something tells me that you didn't have any issues with the 'old peaks'.


----------



## beowolfe (Mar 25, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> if you think anything other than perception is driving this run up you all are insane.....
> 
> wallstreet is betting people will buy into this bubble and they will get out and leave you holding the bag....
> 
> watch....




Perception?  Isn't that what drives wall street at all times?  Wall street makes it's money predicting the future. Betting that people will do something that will enhance the price of this or that.  If that isn't perception, I don't know what is.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 25, 2010)

The market is much more gambling than investment.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Don't worry about finding a job and producing anything, just make a living off of the stock market.
> 
> or at least get rich giving seminars and selliing books convincing others they can do that



Is it somehow a bad thing that those are ways in which someone can achieve wealth?

You sound like you would just prefer everyone be a proletarian with their only possible source of income being that they bust their asses at a 9-5 everyday for 50 or 60 years.


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2010)

We had an intra-day reversal today, meaning that we were up strong into the middle of the day, then closed down hard in the last two hours.  Given that stocks are up about 15% since the beginning of February, this looks like it could be the start of a correction.  I thought that we were going to keep rising until the end of the month and maybe into the jobs report next Friday, but today is considered to be a negative, at least in the near-term.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 25, 2010)

We're coming into April though, which is historically a strong month.

Maybe a correction and then a gap back up during April?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about finding a job and producing anything, just make a living off of the stock market.
> ...



Nope it is just that our nation cannot survive on the market alone.  We must actually produce something.
And that those making their money on the market are actually making it on the backs of those who actually work for a living producing things.

I see the sarcasm was lost on ya, sorry.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 25, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Dude, that's capitalism.  Someone wins, and conversely, someone else loses.  Everyone can't be a winner all the time.  There's no formula that will 

And who's saying that everyone is surviving on the market alone?


----------



## Toro (Mar 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> We're coming into April though, which is historically a strong month.
> 
> Maybe a correction and then a gap back up during April?



The market tends to reverse in March.  In eight of the past 10 years, March has seen either the highs or the lows of the cycle/year/several months.  If form holds, we saw the high today, at least for a bit.  I expect the market to hit higher highs later in the year.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> We're coming into April though, which is historically a strong month.
> 
> Maybe a correction and then a gap back up during April?


As long as it moves more than 6.3% in either direction I'm happy even though moving first one way and then the other is better.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 26, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Of course Mega Corps like Big Government.  They collude with politicians to have regulations put in place which squash competition.   Now they are salivating over the additional 8 pts. of GDP that ObamaCare will put under government control.
> 
> You poor boobies on the Left never grok that Big Government Cronyism always attempts to preserve the Big Business status quo at the expense of real competition and real job creation.
> 
> Even at 11,000, it is far below the prior peaks.  Much wealth has been transferred from the middle and working classes during this "financial crisis", manufactured to order by your elected representatives for the benefit of their cronies.



LOL. And when did all this transfer of wealth start? Under Reagan. When Clinton was in office there was actually a upward tick in earnings for the working and middle class. Not only that, employment was high enough that it was voted not to penelize anyone over their retirement date that wished to work full time, because of the need of workers in industry. A very strange thought, indeed, considering the last few years. But, thank you very much, working well for me.

We on the left realize the people like you will always lie to get the working man to vote against his own interest.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 26, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Dow is up over 4400 points (68%) since the passing of Stimulus/TARP*
> ...



LOL. Grasp at any straw. 

Looks like some of the policies of this administration are having positive results. Totally frosting the Conservatives agates


----------



## editec (Mar 26, 2010)

boedicca said:


> *You poor boobies on the Left never grok that Big Government Cronyism always attempts to preserve the Big Business status quo at the expense of real competition and real job creation.*


 

Holy smokes!

You do realize do you not that you just hit on the number one complaint of the LEFT, don't you?

You think you're a right winger?

Honey,that statement makes you look _ so left_ you make_ me_ look like a Reaganista conservative.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Idiot....look at the cycles of the the past recessions....when you can grasp that, come back and maybe then we can talk about it.  Until then...pound sand


----------



## elvis (Mar 26, 2010)

Meister said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Oh let him gag on obama's cock in peace.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Dow is up over 4400 points (68%) since the passing of Stimulus/TARP*
> ...



You call a 7500 point drop followed by a 4400 point recovery a "natural cycle of recession"?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 26, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes.

Part of the cycle is the recovery of the various components of the economy.


----------



## Meister (Mar 26, 2010)

Paulie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



What he said.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 27, 2010)

What natural cycle will it be part of if it keeps going right on up?


----------



## Paulie (Mar 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> What natural cycle will it be part of if it keeps going right on up?



The natural cycle of a vicious bubble waiting to burst.

Know when to get out.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2010)

Paulie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Show me a historical example of similar magnitude which "corrected itself"


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> paulie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



1974-76


----------



## Paulie (Mar 29, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can't bring up a historical chart of the indices on your own, and find a similar pattern?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2010)

10,895 close today

105 short with two days to go


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2010)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paulie said:
> ...



Not even close to the magnitude of the current recession


----------



## Meister (Mar 29, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Leftwinger....I know this will come as a shock to you....but try and look at percentages, OK?
In 1973 the stock market was around 1051, it dipped to 577 in 1974.  In 1976 it rose back up to 1011.
I have to gather you have no clue on what your talking about with that post of yours.


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Excuse me.  I misread.  I thought you were talking about the market.

If you compare economic output, we had three quarters of economic contraction during this recession, Q3 and Q4 2008 and Q1 2009.  Total economic contraction was -2.72%. There were two other post-war periods that were comparable, Q4 1957 and Q1 1958 when the economy contract -2.68%.  Q4 1948 and Q1 1949 was worse, with the economy shrinking -3.24%.

You can find the GDP data here.

St. Louis Fed: Download Data for Series: GDP, Gross Domestic Product, 1 Decimal

This has been the worst for job losses.  According to the Household Survey, during this recession, the civilian workforce shrunk by 8.6 million, a 5.9% decline.  That compares to a decline of -3.8% in 1958 and -3.0% in 1949.  You can find the data here.

St. Louis Fed: Download Data for Series: CLF16OV, Civilian Labor Force


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> What natural cycle will it be part of if it keeps going right on up?




That won't be a natural cycle.  It will be a Bubble - and it will Burst.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 29, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




He likes to make stuff up.

It's so much easier than actually reading and learning.


----------



## mayya555 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm starting to think about 12k level now


----------

